

US airline ditches iPads for Surface 2 tablets - docluv
http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/us-airline-ditches-ipads-for-surface-2-tablets-1231241

======
aroch
I feel the headline "Delta airlines paid to give up iPads for Surface 2", is
closer to reality. Last I heard about this (Back in late Sept / early Oct
2013) the pilots union was against this because the tools available on the
iPad were both better technically and more well liked by the pilots
themselves. They're also giving all their flight attendants Lumia Windows
phones. Everything about this smells of product placement and not a real, need
based change.

~~~
qq66
Not a bad approach by Microsoft, frankly. The Surface Pro 2 hardware is
extraordinarily more capable than the iPad, but the third-party software
ecosystem isn't there yet. Delta is big enough of a customer that people
building professional aviation software will now have to target Windows 8 as a
platform, which then opens all the other airlines to Surface Pro sales.

~~~
aroch
The software they're going to run is one that was used prior to the iPad at a
ground basestation around the gate.

------
omarforgotpwd
"The company found some free surface 2's and are forcing everyone to use them.
This is sign that Apple is losing dominance in the bring your own device
market"

Okay, sure, makes sense.

------
thrillgore
Oh good. Delta.

